# Ein frühes Frühjahr 2012?



## Eva-Maria (14. Jan. 2012)

Derzeit ist es hier richtig spannend....
den einen Tag hat es Aprilwetter mit bis zu 12°C und die __ Pieper zwitschern als gäb's Geld dafür,
den nächsten Tag ist alles eisig angehaucht, so wie heute früh.
Die Frage aller Fragen... gibt es einen frühen Frühling in diesem Jahr??

Schaue ich nach oben.... die ersten Kraniche sind schon wieder auf ihrem Weg in ihre Sommerquartiere,
 

die Clemis, Rosen, die Sternmagnolie und Frühjahrsblüher haben sich auch schon mächtig ins Zeug gelgt,
     

und der __ Schneeball ist dick knospig.


----------



## Springmaus (14. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Ein frühes Frühjahr 2012?*

_Hallo,

da hast du ja wieder sehr schöne Bilder gemacht !! 

Ja das Wetter, gute Frage nur was passiert wenn der Winter doch noch kommt,

nur erst im Febr. oder Marz  oh je dann könnte vieles verfrieren_

hoffe nicht.

Ich brauche jetzt keinen Winter mehr!


----------



## Wuzzel (14. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Ein frühes Frühjahr 2012?*

Bielefeld im Januar 2012 
blühende Rosen im Januar, das hatte ich noch nie !
Die Blüte ist zwar ziemlich verregnet, aber voll offen. 
Andere Rosen knospen auch ! 
Fotos sind einige Tage alt, hatte ich mal auf die schnelle die Tage geknipst.

    

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Aico1105 (15. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Ein frühes Frühjahr 2012?*

Hallo,

danke für die schönen Bilder!!

Meinetwegen kann auch schon der Frühling kommen.. Zu Weihnachten hatten wir keinen Winter, jetzt brauche ich auch keinen mehr.. 

Ausserdem werde ich dieses Frühjahr mein Teichbauprojekt starten auf das ich mich schon sehr freue 

Einen schönen Sonntag wünsche ich euch 

Lg Kerstin


----------



## Springmaus (15. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Ein frühes Frühjahr 2012?*

Hallo,

heute ist hier ein wunderschöner Tag 

 

Die beiden wollen wohl keinen Winterschlaf mehr 

 

Es tut sich was !


----------



## Annett (15. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Ein frühes Frühjahr 2012?*

Hallo.

Krokusse schon so weit? 
Muss ich glatt mal bei unseren nachsehen, ob sich was tut.

Heute haben wir beim Spaziergang auch einen kleineren Trupp Kraniche über dem Ort kreisen gesehen + gehört. So etwas kommt hier nur selten vor... sie zogen dann in Richtung Westen davon.


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Ein frühes Frühjahr 2012?*

 

auch die __ Taglilien wissen offensichtlich nicht das Januar ist, 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Moderlieschenking (15. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Ein frühes Frühjahr 2012?*

Hallo zusammen,



> gibt es einen frühen Frühling in diesem Jahr??



Ich kann noch nichts erkennen. Bei uns ist ganz normales Winterwetter - wobei
wir etwas weniger Schnee haben und auch die Durchschnittstemperaturen sind etwas
zu hoch, aber da kommt mit Sicherheit noch einiges runter.
Bei uns heisst`s momentan Ski und Rodel gut.
LG Markus


----------



## Limnos (17. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Ein frühes Frühjahr 2012?*

Hi

Noch weiß der Winter nicht was er will: Blüten und Raureif zur gleichen Zeit. Aber von mir aus kann es so bleiben. Bloß keinen Schnee!


http://s735.photobucket.com/albums/ww360/Obergolding/17 Januar 2012/?start=all

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

